# Are pitbulls one owner dogs??



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

I just saw an article that said that pitbulls are loyal to one owner. What do you guys think?


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I say it depends how the dog was raised and how consistent the entire family(pack) was with training and gaining trust and respect.

In my house, my dog responds equally to me and my mother/brother./


----------



## Loki (Feb 23, 2010)

my boy listens and loves mom just as much as he does me even though he is technically mine


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I was the one around all the time for both so the respond way better to me. They will do what Ryan says but If I'm actually standing there they look at me like they need my approval before they move. There both momma's boys


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I think a well bred pit bull should be good with all people and you should have no problems transferring ownership from person to person.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

When I'm around, Nubs is MY dog. He'll listen to others after he makes sure with me that it is OK. If I'm not around he is just as loyal to my parents as he is to me. If they aren't around it goes to my boyfriend and he listens to him just as well as me. Is there one person he perfers to listen too? Yes. Is there others he'll listen to? Yes.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have done a ton of rescue with older dogs and never had an issue with them being with a new owner so I assume they where not loyal to just one person. 

I also have had older pups that I have raised and then homed and they never had issues listening and bonding to a new owner.

Pitbulls are loyal to anyone that shows them a smidgen of kindness


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

both of my dogs have been owned by my cousin before.. so its not like we were strangers when i brought them home.. but Daisy got passed around a little, thats when my cousin bailed her out of AC and gave her to me..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Helena listens to pretty much both Andrew and I. I think sometimes she listens to him a little better because he's quicker to raise his voice in a mean way..


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

I agree with gamer. If bred right the breed by no means is a one owner dog.


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I think it totally depends on the dog but as a rule, a well bred APBT should respond to any kind person. I have acquired several grown dogs over the years and they all acted as if I was the only person that had ever owned them.
These dogs all were well bred.
On the flip side, I also rescued my Franny that was grown last year and have no idea how she is bred. She is absolutley lovable and minds very well.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think they want to be everyone's dog. That's why they are so easy to steal. lol. Open the gate and tell them it's time to take a ride and they'd go.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

they are still canine no matter what. Its all about pack, whether its a 2 mammal pack or more. IMO


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hmm.. well China would def choose me over my husband anyday but scrap doesnt have favs he listens to me better but doesnt make a point to sit, sleep ect with just the one of us.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't think so either. My dog listens to me more than my girlfriend when we're together. But when my girl has her she listens and is loyal to her. Bailey seems to respond better to a deeper firmer voice like mine instead of the higher pitched voice of my girlfriend.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I read that years ago when dogs were fought it was comman for them to be transferred from owner to owner so the dogs listened to who wever had them. Today we do not fight our dogs and we really don't just pass them along to just anybody so they ( dogs) have become more of a one family dog. 

Vendetta will listen to my family she even listens and behave well for several of the dog club people but when I'm a round she would rather be with me. This is the way I want it as she MY dog.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

mine goes in spurts on day hes more loyal to me the next its to my wife but over all hes loyal to my whole family


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i dont think that they are one person dogs. my dog will go with anyone that has a treat...lol


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

My APBT is definitely not a one person dog. He does respond best to me but he'll sit and stay on command for anyone, especially people my size or larger but he won't listen to kids, lol.


----------



## Lori Allison (Mar 30, 2010)

*love of pits*

I am NEw at this but love my 2 pits bulls so much I cannot help but come to their defense when I hear all the heartwrenching tales I see online.My dogs have been raised with lots of exercise, lots of love, and have NEVER BEEN CHAINED up. They have been socialized, and are the sweetest dogs I have ever owned.I hate to hear how badly other pit bulls have been treated and it makes me almost ill. I cant imagine my dogs going through what some of their breed have been through!All creatures large and small need love and kindness. Take those things away, and we are all dangerous animals.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

they were bred to be family, farm, nanny dogs.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> I think they want to be everyone's dog. That's why they are so easy to steal. lol. Open the gate and tell them it's time to take a ride and they'd go.


my dogs wont leave the yard without me, but ones a mix and ones just a puppy the mix was from a kid who shouldnt own a dog but he gave me one helluva puppy so i wont complain

i think pitbulls listen better to humans than any other breed my dog wont chase a cat or a bird unless i give the go but my friends pointer will chase anything and not listen to any command without his shock collar

so no pitbulls arent really a one owner dog but they respond better to the higher authority that they recognize like my dad and bandit bandits mine but if dad says do something he listens without my approval anyone else and bandit comes to me with a look of confusion on his face


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Riley doesn't listen to anyone but me. Mark can tell her to do something and she will automatically look at me and wait for me to tell her what to do. it is just because I am around her 24/7 She likes other people and hangsout IF I am in the room if not she is by myside so I guess it really depends on the dog and the bond it has with the family or that person it trusts. in this case Riley knows i am the MOM, I give the orders "alpha" She has access to greet people who walk in that door but she will go out look be petted and come right back to me and stay by myside. If I leave it doesnt matter who is here she will freakout and whine for as long as I am gone. I tried working with her on it for nearly two months and she just doesn't like being away from me.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Riley doesn't listen to anyone but me. Mark can tell her to do something and she will automatically look at me and wait for me to tell her what to do. it is just because I am around her 24/7 She likes other people and hangsout IF I am in the room if not she is by myside so I guess it really depends on the dog and the bond it has with the family or that person it trusts.


Pretty Girl is the same way.She's my dog and knows it.My husband is not to fond of dogs and I think she can sense it.Whenever he tells her to do something, she ignores him half the time.But then as soon as I tell her to do it,she does.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Pretty Girl is the same way.She's my dog and knows it.My husband is not to fond of dogs and I think she can sense it.Whenever he tells her to do something, she ignores him half the time.But then as soon as I tell her to do it,she does.


I think dogs can pick up when someone doesn't like them like we can just by body language and vocals? funny Pretty Girl ignores your hubby cause Riley has selective hearing and can only hear my voice. =) lol!!!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> I think dogs can pick up when someone doesn't like them like we can just by body language and vocals? funny Pretty Girl ignores your hubby cause Riley has selective hearing and can only hear my voice. =) lol!!!!!!


Yeah I think you're right with the body language and vocals.I'm pretty sure that she can probably tell that he would rather she or any other dog not be here.But hey,that's ok.Cause he works all the time anyways,so she doesn't have to be around him that much.
LOL @ the selective hearing part :rofl:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

if my dogs are confident in your leadership, they will do exactly what you want. even in spanish haha. otherwise they always look to who they trust to confirm the command. 1 person dogs can be found in any breed thats caused by no socialization and no exposure to new things. being fed and cared for by 1 single person. anything new can be over stimulating and can only be corrected or avoided by the dogs "1" person. In a shelter situation this can be a disaster for most dogs that enter the system all freaked out and frightfull. At our shelter, Ive never seen a pitbull who wasnt willing to please for a pat on the head and a good scratching behind the ears.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

dixieland said:


> Yeah I think you're right with the body language and vocals.I'm pretty sure that she can probably tell that *he would rather she or any other dog not be here*.But hey,that's ok.Cause he works all the time anyways,so she doesn't have to be around him that much.
> LOL @ the selective hearing part :rofl:


lol! I wonder if she feels the same way about him? :roll:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> lol! I wonder if she feels the same way about him? :roll:


:rofl: I'm quite sure she does!lol!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

dixieland said:


> :rofl: I'm quite sure she does!lol!


 bahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!! that's funny.


----------



## ariensmommy (Apr 1, 2010)

My girl was trained by my ex boyfriend, but now its just me, but whenever a male no matter who it is enters my house she will listen to them over me most of the time. It bothers me, but I think its cause she was raised w/ a low stern voice. She absolutely loves everyone regardless of shape size color age. She is just full of love, well except for cats and large animals she has no idea what they are ha ha


----------

